# GLSA's

## MarioCorleone

There used to be several GLSA's a month.  Since March 8th, we have not seen a single SA.  Whats going on? I know better than "we havent discovered anything since".  Ive seen many on the bug tracker....

----------

## el muchacho

Same here, i run it after every update and i haven't seen anything since i migrated to Gentoo months ago.

----------

## desultory

The security team is currently seeking recruits to act as GLSA Coordinators.

----------

## Apheus

On gentoo-announce, GLSA's look decently active. 7 in April, 3 in May.

----------

## MarioCorleone

Thank you guy for the replies, and thank you for the suggestion, i will look into that...

----------

## desultory

 *Apheus wrote:*   

> On gentoo-announce, GLSA's look decently active. 7 in April, 3 in May.

 In that case, I have some fixing to do, given that the most recently posted GLSA in News & Announcements is "[ GLSA 201503-05 ] FreeType: Multiple vulnerabilities". Thanks for pointing out, even indirectly, that we are rather badly behind at the moment.

----------

